# Over/Under Moderating



## Lorian (Apr 9, 2003)

*UKM Moderating Balance*​
*UKM Moderating is:*

Too Strict1811.92%Too Slack3724.50%About Right9663.58%


----------



## Lorian (Apr 9, 2003)

This poll is to get member feedback on the current state of UKM.

Obviously with all the EU stuff there's been a lot of strong opinions recently. In previous weeks discussions concerning religion, racism etc have also caused issues . One member may PM me asking "is this really allowed", we'll act, then minutes later a thread will crop up with people voicing annoyance at lack of free speech, arguments over causing offence etc.

What I'd like to know is, overall, how do you feel UK-Muscle is Moderated?


----------



## Longwaytogo (May 27, 2016)

About right. :thumb


----------



## sneeky_dave (Apr 2, 2013)

Hard to judge as we don't always know who has been banned / warned etc


----------



## Ares (Dec 3, 2015)

Spot on IMO, should be a few more mods though :beer:


----------



## Lorian (Apr 9, 2003)

sneeky_dave said:


> Hard to judge as we don't always know who has been banned / warned etc


 What about if there was a public log/thread of who had been warned and for what reason?


----------



## Quackerz (Dec 19, 2015)

Lorian said:


> This poll is to get member feedback on the current state of UKM.
> 
> Obviously with all the EU stuff there's been a lot of strong opinions recently. In previous weeks discussions concerning religion, racism etc have also caused issues . One member may PM me asking "is this really allowed", we'll act, then minutes later a thread will crop up with people voicing annoyance at lack of free speech, arguments over causing offence etc.
> 
> What I'd like to know is, overall, how do you feel UK-Muscle is Moderated?


 About right for the most part, what is needed though is a female mod to help women with PED use that actually admits to her own to begin with. Kristina does nothing and should be replaced IMO with someone who is honest and more willing to help.

That gives you space for two new mods, more than enough IMO.

It might be worth looking for a female to mod from elsewhere to come here to sort this issue out.


----------



## sneeky_dave (Apr 2, 2013)

Lorian said:


> What about if there was a public log/thread of who had been warned and for what reason?


 This seems a good idea.

We all often see arguments and threads locked but are never aware of any punishments. This seems to then lead to the notion of if everyone else gets away with it then so should we etc.

If we saw warnings etc then people may be more cautious in the future


----------



## Sphinkter (Apr 10, 2015)

Banned members list with reasons.

The only mod I see posting regularly is darksim and pscarb so could probably do with another mod who is currently a more active member.


----------



## sneeky_dave (Apr 2, 2013)

Sphinkter said:


> Banned members list with reasons.
> 
> The only mod I see posting regularly is darksim and pscarb so could probably do with another mod who is currently a more active member.


 This.

2 active mods...... The rest seem to moderate very rarely


----------



## Mildo (Feb 11, 2015)

In terms of mods sharing knowledge there is really on @Pscarb that shows interest the most.

From time to time @Dark sim pops in to share his knowledge and I can only assume he and the other mods have a busy life so when they do pop in its nice to see experienced guys sharing their knowledge.

In terms of cutting all the bullsh1t out from members, recently we have seen an increase in good practice by the mod team. This would be great if it would continue.

Most definitely need more mods though because the mod team can't be on here all the time and the more we have then the site will be better moderated.

I think most people on here know my stance on bullying. I'll say it again, banter is one thing but deliberately verbally attacking a member is just not on. This is where the extra mods would come in handy because most often it's handled to late when the damage has been done.

The forum I'm a moderator on work it in shifts and are designated certain parts of the forums to moderated. Granted there are many more mods on our team however it could still work on here.

I still offer my services


----------



## Quackerz (Dec 19, 2015)

Mildo said:


> In terms of mods sharing knowledge there is really on @Pscarb that shows interest the most.
> 
> From time to time @Dark sim pops in to share his knowledge and I can only assume he and the other mods have a busy life so when they do pop in its nice to see experienced guys sharing their knowledge.
> 
> ...


 TBH I think you would be a good choice also. I quoted swole in the new mod thread but personally I think you would do just as good a job. As would Aqualung IMO, although I think he probably would not want to do it. :lol:


----------



## gearchange (Mar 19, 2010)

Mods are employed to do just that (moderate). Although they work from the same page they all have different ways of seeing things and doing things. I would in that case have an appeal system for members who's threads have been closed down and where possible a tag on the post to let others know why.Maybe just delete the offending post rather than lock the whole thing.I myself have looked for posts that I was participating in just to discover they no longer exist because of something that happened while I was off line. Free speech however distasteful is what makes this place so enjoyable and what offends one person may not offend another.


----------



## richardrahl (Nov 19, 2007)

Lorian said:


> What about if there was a public log/thread of who had been warned and for what reason?


 I'd say that the moderation was ok to be honest, mate.

The above idea is a good one. It'll save your mods from being questioned about who's been banned etc and show members that action is being taken against those that break the rules. The only way this is known at the minute is if people own up to warnings.


----------



## richardrahl (Nov 19, 2007)

Quackerz said:


> TBH I think you would be a good choice also. I quoted swole in the new mod thread but personally I think you would do just as good a job.


 Ditto to this. @Mildo, you'd be a great choice for mod. :thumbup1:


----------



## Quackerz (Dec 19, 2015)

richardrahl said:


> I'd say that the moderation was ok to be honest, mate.
> 
> The above idea is a good one. It'll save your mods from being questioned about who's been banned etc and show members that action is being taken against those that break the rules. The only way this is known at the minute is if people own up to warnings.


 Ask @banzi or @Heavyassweights, I am sure they can fill you in.


----------



## richardrahl (Nov 19, 2007)

Quackerz said:


> Ask @banzi or @Heavyassweights, I am sure they can fill you in.


 I've not been on much the last few days. Have they been naughty boys?


----------



## Quackerz (Dec 19, 2015)

richardrahl said:


> I've not been on much the last few days. Have they been naughty boys?


 Not recently, they both have s**t loads of warning points though. :lol:


----------



## banzi (Mar 9, 2014)

Lorian said:


> What about if there was a public log/thread of who had been warned and for what reason?


 That should be a given, it should also have the post which was deemed offensive attached to it.

I selected "about right"

Oh and I still have warning points on my account that have long since expired,


----------



## Jordan08 (Feb 17, 2014)

Mildo said:


> In terms of mods sharing knowledge there is really on @Pscarb that shows interest the most.
> 
> From time to time @Dark sim pops in to share his knowledge and I can only assume he and the other mods have a busy life so when they do pop in its nice to see experienced guys sharing their knowledge.
> 
> ...


 Good pitch. You should be in sales


----------



## Kristina (Apr 12, 2014)

Admittedly I don't get the time to contribute and moderate as much as I had initially, so I completely appreciate that it may be best another female member is appointed to help mod (whether it's to replace me or join the team - whichever is best!).

I try to reply to a few threads and help people out as much as possible when I get the chance but that won't change whether I'm a mod or not...  I tend to keep an eye on certain sections of the forum for the most part.

I do have to say that it can get a bit tricky and confusing moderating the back end with all the points mentioned above and things can get a bit complicated to keep track of unless you're online continuously.

I do think that the actions taken are 'about right'... if anything I think the mod team is very reasonable and gives people more chances than sometimes deserved (not a bad thing).


----------



## sneeky_dave (Apr 2, 2013)

Kristina said:


> Admittedly I don't get the time to contribute and moderate as much as I had initially, so I completely appreciate that it may be best another female member is appointed to help mod (whether it's to replace me or join the team - whichever is best!).
> 
> I try to reply to a few threads and help people out as much as possible when I get the chance but that won't change whether I'm a mod or not...
> 
> I do have to say that it can get a bit tricky and confusing moderating the back end with all the points mentioned above and things can get a bit complicated to keep track of unless you're online continuously.


 This is also very true. If a mod happens to log in mid-shiit slinging then it must be hard to get back through the thread before its just got crazy.

@Pscarbdoes however trawl through the entire thread and dish out warnings and bans seemingly very fairly.

ManMany people seem to forget the amount of work it takes to keep eveeveryone plwyingplaying nice when let's face it....... If there's an argument to be had its gonna happen


----------



## Mildo (Feb 11, 2015)

Quackerz said:


> TBH I think you would be a good choice also. I quoted swole in the new mod thread but personally I think you would do just as good a job. As would Aqualung IMO, although I think he probably would not want to do it. :lol:


 Thanks very much buddy


----------



## Mildo (Feb 11, 2015)

Jatin Bhatia said:


> Good pitch. You should be in sales


 :lol:


----------



## Mildo (Feb 11, 2015)

richardrahl said:


> Ditto to this. @Mildo, you'd be a great choice for mod. :thumbup1:


 Thanks very much buddy


----------



## BLUE(UK) (Jan 9, 2008)

I'd say that the forum is moderated quite fairly, obviously not all the time but it's a tough job and as such it would be impossible to keep everyone happy.

What I will say annoys me is when users continuously feel the need to derail any thread into politics/racism/homophobia/whatever talk. Oh, and those that feel the need to proclaim that they're gods gift to women.

Dont get me wrong, we all have our views and I'm most of us know where we kinda sit on these issues but to constantly bring it up even where it's quite irrelevant is quite frankly annoying.

I don't mind people saying where they sit when the thread warrants it but I honestly get bored of seeing it constantly.


----------



## sneeky_dave (Apr 2, 2013)

I do think a point to be considered when choosing a mod is the respect that member has earned.

Let's face it...... Some people (including myself) may well be generally liked but have gone past being respected due to X Y Z posts and therefore would struggle to instill any sense of authority other than dishing out bans like on a power trip.

As a whole a mod must be respected rather than liked. A trait quite difficult to attain after so long talking bolllox


----------



## Omen669 (Jun 11, 2015)

About right, but I feel the board needs 1-2 more mods who on are here regularly, to control some threads which get out of hand. Some maturity, experiance with training and maybe PED use and a good sense of humour wouldn't go a miss. That's not a dig at the current mods :thumb

That's why I voted for Chelsea.


----------



## sneeky_dave (Apr 2, 2013)

Jatin Bhatia said:


> Good pitch. You should be in sales


 Or the woods hahaha

@Mildoya not all bad


----------



## Goranchero (Mar 26, 2015)

Perhaps too slack to maintain a desirable level of public political correctness, but about right to keep the place interesting and with a positive atmosphere.

I voted just about right. If it is not broken, do not fix.


----------



## sneeky_dave (Apr 2, 2013)

Omen669 said:


> About right, but I feel the board needs 1-2 more mods who on are here regularly, to control some threads which get out of hand. Some maturity, experiance with training and maybe PED use and a good sense of humour wouldn't go a miss. That's not a dig at the current mods :thumb
> 
> That's why I voted for Chelsea.


 We're certainly not short of quality members that would be good mods..... Everyone seems rather busy.

@Major Eyeswatera prime example


----------



## Mildo (Feb 11, 2015)

sneeky_dave said:


> Or the woods hahaha
> 
> @Mildoya not all bad


 Stop stalking me sneaky.

I secretly like it. Don't tell anyone though


----------



## Mildo (Feb 11, 2015)

I voted about right. It just needs a few tweaks.


----------



## sneeky_dave (Apr 2, 2013)

The forum should be grateful @Lorianeven gives us an option


----------



## UK2USA (Jan 30, 2016)

In general, I would say the level is about right. However, the only Mods who seem active are Pscarb and Dark Sim, the others are pretty much invisible. But, having said that, what is their main function, to moderate a forum, share and post, or a mixture of both?

Even participating in this forum can be time consuming, and I am retired! Holding down a job, participating in family life, working out and moderating this forum is difficult I am sure, therefore more Mods would make it easier for all the Mods and for more continuity in moderating.

It seems like there may have been a period of lax moderating which lead to some inappropriate and abusive threads about inflammatory issues. This in turn seems to have resulted in all the Mods jumping in and removing and locking threads all at once, which lead to some complaints of censorship. More Mods and continuity of moderating may make this perceived heavy handedness non existant.

Just my two cents.


----------



## Mingster (Mar 25, 2011)

UK2USA said:


> In general, I would say the level is about right. However, the only Mods who seem active are Pscarb and Dark Sim, the others are pretty much invisible. But, having said that, what is their main function, to moderate a forum, share and post, or a mixture of both?


 This is very relevant.

You can't judge how often a mod is online by posts alone, yet this is what people inevitably do. Someone could be moderating away, issuing warning, banning people and approving posts and the board members will be totally oblivious to it all.


----------



## richardrahl (Nov 19, 2007)

@JesusNavas would make a great mod. :whistling:

You're spoiled for choice really.


----------



## Heavyassweights (Jan 18, 2014)

mods need to read the whole thread before banning someone for a comment which is something I don't think they do.

none of my bans have been justified lol


----------



## Dirk McQuickly (Dec 29, 2010)

Under moderated. Differing political views is fine. Hate speech isn't. It never used to be like this.


----------



## Quackerz (Dec 19, 2015)

sneeky_dave said:


> The forum should be grateful @Lorianeven gives us an option


 I think he already has a Mrs........


----------



## vetran (Oct 17, 2009)

Lorian said:


> This poll is to get member feedback on the current state of UKM.
> 
> Obviously with all the EU stuff there's been a lot of strong opinions recently. In previous weeks discussions concerning religion, racism etc have also caused issues . One member may PM me asking "is this really allowed", we'll act, then minutes later a thread will crop up with people voicing annoyance at lack of free speech, arguments over causing offence etc.
> 
> *What I'd like to know is, overall, how do you feel UK-Muscle is Moderated?*


 well theyve always left me alone and have a quite word with pscarb he is the only mod that youve ever had that has never given me a like


----------



## BLUE(UK) (Jan 9, 2008)

vetran said:


> well theyve always left me alone and have a quite word with pscarb he is the only mod that youve ever had that has never given me a like [IMG alt="" data-emoticon=""]https://www.uk-muscle.co.uk/applications/core/interface/imageproxy/imageproxy.php?img=http://1.1.1.3/bmi/www.uk-muscle.co.uk/uploads/emoticons/default_smile.png&key=8e3e51f7e6e8d5c04b4cdd157298102a0c177e005ca66a52f85bb2264da886ef[/IMG]


 He normally uses them up on my posts Vetran, if I could somehow let you have them instead I'd let you have a few.


----------



## 3752 (Jan 7, 2005)

Ha Ha

I appreciate what MODS do in general is not going to please everyone all the time, I try to be fair and warn people in a thread before I lock, delete threads or ban people but sometimes it's just not avoidable........

Looking through and reading all the posts in a thread that is 20pages long takes time more time than we have to be fair so we have to rely on reported posts for us to take action.....

I will be honest I do read some reported posts and think some need to get thicker skin but in general most that are reported are looked into......on that note it would be good if when members report a post they can explain the reason for it not just "he or she is a dick" lol or leave it blank this would help us massively


----------



## DLTBB (Jan 26, 2015)

I think the forum is moderated fine as it is, threads get locked/deleted if they get completely out of hand but other than that people are pretty much left to their own devices and allowed to have a bit of banter, that's how it should be.


----------



## Jammy Dodger (Nov 2, 2014)

Lorian said:


> What about if there was a public log/thread of who had been warned and for what reason?


 I can see an obvious problem with this. It would lead to this...



Sphinkter said:


> *Banned members list with reasons.*
> 
> The only mod I see posting regularly is darksim and pscarb so could probably do with another mod who is currently a more active member.


 Being realistic. You were probably involved with the banning and removing of the most well known lab owner on here. Let's call him Dan.

Now if Dan were to sell some of his magical yellow tablets and someone were to pass away and it was posted on here that he'd been banned without you guys going to the police then they forum would be crucified. If you start going to the Police your forum is over and dead - people will not trust the place if the admins go and give over the data to help get other members arrested.

I'd imagine a large number of bannings are for people either distributing controlled substances or being accused of distributing them. So are you going to have a list publically accusing people of being drug dealers... Make a mistake and I hope whatever Ltd company uk-m operates under has no assets - get it right and the Daily Mail will have a field day.


----------



## Sphinkter (Apr 10, 2015)

sammym said:


> I can see an obvious problem with this. It would lead to this...
> 
> Being realistic. You were probably involved with the banning and removing of the most well known lab owner on here. Let's call him Dan.
> 
> ...


 Have an unwritten code system, being a dick = selling drugs ?


----------



## latblaster (Oct 26, 2013)

Is Hackksi ever returning?

Really good bloke.


----------



## Jammy Dodger (Nov 2, 2014)

Sphinkter said:


> Have an unwritten code system, being a dick = selling drugs ?


 But you just wrote it down :thumb


----------



## Sphinkter (Apr 10, 2015)

sammym said:


> But you just wrote it down :thumb


 The real one will be distributed via pm :angry:


----------



## sneeky_dave (Apr 2, 2013)

sammym said:


> I can see an obvious problem with this. It would lead to this...
> 
> Being realistic. You were probably involved with the banning and removing of the most well known lab owner on here. Let's call him Dan.
> 
> ...


 Cough haha


----------



## Jordan08 (Feb 17, 2014)

latblaster said:


> Is Hackksi ever returning?
> 
> Really good bloke.


 The guy made half of the forum recovered..lol


----------



## vetran (Oct 17, 2009)

Pscarb said:


> Ha Ha
> 
> I appreciate what MODS do in general is not going to please everyone all the time, I try to be fair and warn people in a thread before I lock, delete threads or ban people but sometimes it's just not avoidable........
> 
> ...


 please let me no if anyone has said this about me


----------



## 31205 (Jan 16, 2013)

I think the forum is fine. When a thread (usually religion/politics/someone with a negative review of Taylor made) descends into chaos I just stop going on there. I don't find anything offensive, ever. It's just words someone has typed.


----------



## Mildo (Feb 11, 2015)

sneeky_dave said:


> This is also very true. *If a mod happens to log in mid-shiit slinging then it must be hard to get back through the thread before its just got crazy. *
> 
> @Pscarbdoes however trawl through the entire thread and dish out warnings and bans seemingly very fairly.
> 
> ManMany people seem to forget the amount of work it takes to keep eveeveryone plwyingplaying nice when let's face it....... If there's an argument to be had its gonna happen


 The answer to that is, if the MOD suspects the discussion going the wrong way, or has been alerted by a member of such like, then the MOD would lock the thread with a post saying " Thread locked and under review ".

This would then be added to the " rules " section explaining what " Thread locked and under review " means.

Therefore, when the MOD reads the thread [ reviews the discussion ] and see's fit to lock the thread then it stays locked. If a MOD feels they can save the discussion by reminding members of warnings/bans then it can be reopend and moderated more closely.


----------



## sneeky_dave (Apr 2, 2013)

Mildo said:


> The answer to that is, if the MOD suspects the discussion going the wrong way, or has been alerted by a member of such like, then the MOD would lock the thread with a post saying " Thread locked and under review ".
> 
> This would then be added to the " rules " section explaining what " Thread locked and under review " means.
> 
> Therefore, when the MOD reads the thread [ reviews the discussion ] and see's fit to lock the thread then it stays locked. If a MOD feels they can save the discussion by reminding members of warnings/bans then it can be reopend and moderated more closely.


 By that time 3 other threads pop up to carry it all on aha.

I see your point tho


----------



## naturalguy (Jan 21, 2016)

I think that TommyBananas lad needs unbanning @Lorian - the reasoning was a bit silly, freedom of speech and all that


----------



## Mildo (Feb 11, 2015)

naturalguy said:


> I think that TommyBananas lad needs unbanning @Lorian - the reasoning was a bit silly, freedom of speech and all that


 With him signing up with another username I'm sure he's un banned himself


----------



## naturalguy (Jan 21, 2016)

Mildo said:


> With him signing up with another username I'm sure he's un banned himself


 Nah, he's long gone mate.


----------



## Mildo (Feb 11, 2015)

naturalguy said:


> Nah, he's long gone mate.


 Probably for the best.


----------



## naturalguy (Jan 21, 2016)

Mildo said:


> Probably for the best.


 AYYYYYYYY


----------



## jacksong (Aug 25, 2010)

Seems fine to me, a lot of stuff gets said on here that on any other forum I go on would result in an instant ban and thread deleted.. I like that about UK-M.


----------



## Lorian (Apr 9, 2003)

sammym said:


> Now if Dan were to sell some of his magical yellow tablets and someone were to pass away and it was posted on here that he'd been banned without you guys going to the police then they forum would be crucified. If you start going to the Police your forum is over and dead - people will not trust the place if the admins go and give over the data to help get other members arrested.


 I understand your point.

I want to be transparent with people and want to do something which enables members to see what's happening. I feel it's also importatnt that people are aware that the Mods are taking action against users in reported posts.

It may be the case that we just show warnings (points for abusive posts, spamming posting etc) and people need to accept that on occasion there may be cause to ban or remove someone from the site without notice. This could be for any number of reasons, relationship issues, problems with an employer etc.


----------



## BLUE(UK) (Jan 9, 2008)

Lorian said:


> I understand your point.
> 
> I want to be transparent with people and want to do something which enables members to see what's happening. I feel it's also importatnt that people are aware that the Mods are taking action against users in reported posts.
> 
> It may be the case that we just show warnings (points for abusive posts, spamming posting etc) and people need to accept that on occasion there may be cause to ban or remove someone from the site without notice. This could be for any number of reasons, relationship issues, problems with an employer etc.


 I think it is really good that you realise this but as said, is it possible?

Good luck either way.


----------



## dtlv (Jul 24, 2009)

Pscarb said:


> Ha Ha
> 
> I appreciate what MODS do in general is not going to please everyone all the time, I try to be fair and warn people in a thread before I lock, delete threads or ban people but sometimes it's just not avoidable........
> 
> ...


 Ha, I remember when I modded first time around there was a thread about a particular poster who had just been outed as basically making up everything about himself and then gotten banned. The thread about the guy had degenerated into everyone commenting and winding each other up, and when I logged on had around 30 pages and 4 or 5 reported posts. I decided before responding to the reported posts to read the whole thread first, and by the time I got through the 30 pages the thread had become 50 pages, so i decided to read on before acting - and by the time I got to page 50 it was up to 65!

I decided the best way to deal with it was to lock the thread, read up to then end to see if the people reporting posts had resolved issues between them and then come back to do any modding. In the meanwhile Milky and Robsta (in a rare appearance) had also been reading the thread and dished out infractions and bans, so after all that time when I got to it there was nothing to do and I'd lost almost two hours of my life for nothing! 

The new platform we have now is good though because it makes it far easier to see if another mod is reviewing something, but sometimes it can still take time for action to be obvious when being taken.

In regards to how people report things in general, even though sometimes people do seem to have very thin skin and report something that seems to be almost nothing, I still think it's good for people to not feel shy of reporting. Even if we get reports of things that in themselves aren't actionable it can help us build a picture of things that go on or that a large number of members are unhappy with that we otherwise might not pick up on. When you are a mod you definitely see the forum in a different way, and reporting is one of the best ways to help us understand how 'ordinary' members see the place.


----------



## sneeky_dave (Apr 2, 2013)

dtlv said:


> Ha, I remember when I modded first time around there was a thread about a particular poster who had just been outed as basically making up everything about himself and then gotten banned. The thread about the guy had degenerated into everyone commenting and winding each other up, and when I logged on had around 30 pages and 4 or 5 reported posts. I decided before responding to the reported posts to read the whole thread first, and by the time I got through the 30 pages the thread had become 50 pages, so i decided to read on before acting - and by the time I got to page 50 it was up to 65!
> 
> I decided the best way to deal with it was to lock the thread, read up to then end to see if the people reporting posts had resolved issues between them and then come back to do any modding. In the meanwhile Milky and Robsta (in a rare appearance) had also been reading the thread and dished out infractions and bans, so after all that time when I got to it there was nothing to do and I'd lost almost two hours of my life for nothing!
> 
> ...


 Haha...... Hope I'm thinking of the same thread

Holland and Barrett?


----------



## 39005 (Nov 25, 2013)

Lorian said:


> I understand your point.
> 
> I want to be transparent with people and want to do something which enables members to see what's happening. I feel it's also importatnt that people are aware that the Mods are taking action against users in reported posts.
> 
> It may be the case that we just show warnings (points for abusive posts, spamming posting etc) and people need to accept that on occasion there may be cause to ban or remove someone from the site without notice. This could be for any number of reasons, relationship issues, problems with an employer etc.


 its already fine imo , ive seen many posts edited by mods ie. 'post removed no sourcing' , as for banned people the only person that needs to know is the person being banned - posting reasons for banning wont do anything to stop people making the same mistake , the rules for the forums are already written - if people cant be arsed reading them get banned for breaking them thats their own fault.

* i would however like to propose removing and banning the people starting flat earth threads and the like , they can be sent a ladybird book of science as a consolation prize.


----------



## MRSTRONG (Apr 18, 2009)

on the whole modding on here has always been pretty good .

i seriously do not think posting why people are banned is a good idea and tbh who really cares why other than being nosey .

place does seem to be more relaxed recently though ive not been anywhere near as regular as i was - mainly because theres just not enough interesting people here or many people to learn from so for me from a knowledge point of view thats not why i log on .

i do think we as a community could improve and grow the forum perhaps by doing interviews with people in the muscle industry or even bringing new aspects of knowledge and experiences .


----------



## benji666 (Apr 18, 2015)

I voted about right, my only slight moan was I got a warning for something I posted in the independence day thread ,it said offensive speech,fair enough.But it would be helpful to know what it was exactly I said which upset the moderator /person who complained,as my warning just say 'offensive speech' . As I had talked about the labour MP who was murdered and also said tongue in cheek women shouldn't be allowed the vote. So was it sexism or sarcasm on a sensitive subject?

So maybe a little more detail on the warning message? so you don't get your wrist slapped again?


----------



## BLUE(UK) (Jan 9, 2008)

benji666 said:


> I voted about right, my only slight moan was I got a warning for something I posted in the independence day thread ,it said offensive speech,fair enough.But it would be helpful to know what it was exactly I said which upset the moderator /person who complained,as my warning just say 'offensive speech' . As I had talked about the labour MP who was murdered and also said tongue in cheek women shouldn't be allowed the vote. So was it sexism or sarcasm on a sensitive subject?
> 
> So maybe a little more detail on the warning message? so you don't get your wrist slapped again?


 I'm not a moderator and therefore I don't think a lot of mods would want to spend more of their own free time to let people know what their faults are in fine detail, particularly where there are multiple posts within a single thread that are offensive from not only one but numerous forum users.

The best thing to do is to do as I do and that's to simply not get involved in certain subjects. It's all too easy to say the wrong thing to the wrong person IMO.


----------

